# Dominant Bitch (To other bitches and puppies)



## yyy (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi all, 

Well it is a fact that our V is a dominant one specially to other bitches in the same range of age (1 year old). 

We know this since she is a pup so we are not going much to dogs parks and such (As a puppy she went twice a day).

Do you think we should initiate meetings with young bitches or just to let the things be as they are?

I really like to know if this is something that we can work on or just to accept it as is and that's it ? 

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My queen of the house has to warm up to other dogs.
She does not like another dog just running up to take a sniff on first meeting, and will give a strong stance. She has to let the other dogs know she is no push over.
I just give a verbal command to hunt, or over with a hand signal. She will obey the command and take off running. After she runs with another dog in the field she warms up to them.

If in tight places like the vets, I just put her on sit or whoa.
Either command means she can't move from the spot until released. I don't use dog parks but instead run mine with other hunting dogs. I have found that keeping the dogs moving by moving myself cuts down on the confrontations.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

yyy,
Like TexasRed mentioned, "keep the dogs moving." We have come across thousands of dogs, of all kinds, on our trail hikes and walks. We very seldom have trouble EXCEPT when I stand around and "visit." A quick hello and keep the dogs focused on moving forward on a mission. Hard to do at a dog park unless you are actively doing something with your dogs.

If you go hiking with other folks and their gun dogs, you will notice that the "drama" just doesn't happen. Well, sometimes a couple males have to sort things out.  

Dogs are dogs. They have a different set of social rules then we do. By trying hard to learn their rules; they will try hard to learn ours.

RBD


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Week 10 my Bitch is a Thunder Britches :

Willow a Monster ;D

Big Rud is far too kind ;D


----------



## yyy (Oct 25, 2012)

what exactly do you mean by ? 


datacan said:


> Can be corrected fairly easily if the dog trusts you, but it is for a pro trainer that specializes in aggression.
> Too much, too harsh corrections can ruin the dog and too little does absolutely nothing. Timing is important.
> 
> Otherwise, just avoid and move on.


It might be important to say that we just finished 8 lesson of positive training and we are not using corrections in our training..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Rudy said:


> Week 10 my Bitch is a Thunder Britches :
> 
> Willow a Monster ;D
> 
> Big Rud is far too kind ;D


It appears Rudy and my Cash both have this trait.
Cash will happily let a puppy use him as a chew toy.


----------



## yyy (Oct 25, 2012)

I can't say she is aggressive .. She does like to be "bully" with young females , but usually she is the one who gets hurt if something happens - .. 

She also know to "be in her place" with older dogs , the problem is with the young ones- she always thinks she is in a struggle with them , and acting like another dog! Besides that issue, she is so friendly to people, strangers and grown up males and it's very weird and frustrating.

A few weeks ago we met her sister from her litter, and the meeting was tense in the beginning because her sister bite her ear after 1 min, but in the end they played very nicely because we did not disturb them when they a fight. But this was possible only because this was another V and we knew the owner..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some females just don't want to get along with other females. The same bitch that loves every person she meets may cause problems with other bitches she feels are on her level. She realises that older dogs are above her and does not challenge them.

You said she listens to you.
I would send her to do something else, as soon as you see any of her body language change. Start walking and send her to the from of you.
If you need to leash her and the other owner leash their dog, don't just stand with them. Keep them moving.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

My dog is somewhat similar, but with other male dogs his age. Just kind of a bully sometimes--likes to correct for every little thing, sounds scary, and clearly wants that young'un to get off his lawn. He's usually okay with most, but there are some that just really make him annoyed. Usually the very forward, jumpy ones that ram into him when he's not even playing with them, or the ones that hump him, especially if the other dog was poorly socialized as a puppy and doesn't recognize his stiff stance and other body language as a clue to back off. If they are more than about 1 or 2 years older than him, he just leaves them alone. As TexasRed said, he knows those dogs are above him, so there's no point in challenging them. He has never had a problem with a bitch, regardless of age, and is usually incredibly submissive to them. Just males that are approximately his age (2) or younger he finds obnoxious. I am less concerned with the dogs than I am with the neurotic owners that can't recognize body language in dogs and confuse playing with fighting and vice versa.

We go for our walks early in the morning, before most other dogs are out. We keep moving, so they're not all stuck in the same place very long. And we worked really, really hard on recall so that he'll come to me even if he's got his dander up about another dog. Recognize her body language, or even learn to spot what you think will be a problematic encounter ahead of time so that you can call her to you before the interaction happens. Don't be afraid to leash her and tell the other owner that your dog simply isn't a fan of theirs, and it might be in everyone's best interest to call/leash their dogs until you're far enough apart. Don't go to small dog parks that are all boxed in--not nearly enough room to not run into other dogs.


----------

